# Calpol & Nurofen vs Supermarket "Own Brand" versions



## reality (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello,

Are there any differences between Branded and "Own Brand" Calpol and Nurofen for Children?

I have only ever used branded Calpol and Nurofen, but noticed that Tesco do their own version - the active ingredient appears to be the same, but as I am no expert, I just wondered what the differences were, and whether the cheaper "Own Brand" versions would be as effective?

Thank you in advance - Reality xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hun 

Just leaving a link to the other thread for anyone reading  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240260.0

Maz x


----------

